# Would you belive...



## AHinnebusch (Apr 9, 2004)

The Lates Tip of the Week is now up on the Larry Tatum site.
http://www.ltatum.com

As allways if you have technical dificulties please do not hesitate to contact me.

Andrew Hinnebusch


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks like fun...for everybody but Billy!


----------

